# "March Mower Madness" Vote Honda!



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm guessing if you like Honda snow blowers, you probably like Honda lawn mowers. A big online dealer is running a "March Mower Madness" playoff bracket for 64 mower brands. Honda advanced to Round 2, beating Ryobi.










Now it is ROUND 2, time to vote Honda again, this time vs. Ferris!

*Click here to vote Round 2*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I went to the "Fescue Division" and gave it my vote


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't afford a Honda mower. I haven't won the lottery.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

So far the one I got at the dump and spent $75 to fix has lasted twice as long as the last Craftsman mower I bought brand-new.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Beating Ryobi isn't much to crow about, but I LOVE my Honda mower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> Beating Ryobi isn't much to crow about, but I LOVE my Honda mower.


It's only the first round. Someone had to get stuck beating Ryobi.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a lawn tractor and so no push mower, but I took a look at Honda's lineup anyway. $1250 hydrostatic walk behind mower?!? Holy moly.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

wdb said:


> I have a lawn tractor and so no push mower, but I took a look at Honda's lineup anyway. $1250 hydrostatic walk behind mower?!? Holy moly.


I can buy 10 disposable Craftsmans for that price. I paid $99.99 for the last one at Wally world about 10 years ago, Wheels are getting a bit wobbly but it still mows the lawn.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Robert any chance you can convince the folks in the ivory towers to launch a Honda Mower in the 25"-30" class to compete with the 30" Toro Timemaster? Right now, the only Honda powered machine I could find in the 25"-30" class is made by YBravo (Model is the YBravo 25), Not cheap at $1,700 with Honda Engine or $1,400 with Kawasaki Engine

Simply Professional | Honda Powered | Commercial Lawn Mowers - Ybravo.com - Ybravo.com LLC

Great looking machine, but it's only available at select dealers around the US and the closest dealer to me is 300+ miles away. Not ideal for parts or service needs.

Any chance Honda would consider something like an HRX 28" cutting width with GX Engine and Xeon Deck?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

wdb said:


> I have a lawn tractor and so no push mower, but I took a look at Honda's lineup anyway. $1250 hydrostatic walk behind mower?!? Holy moly.


You get what you pay for.

I have the Honda hydrostatic lawn mower, I got it back when they were selling for around $600. That was 20 some years ago.

It only has close to 7000 hours on it, hardly broken in yet, except for having only the transmission replaced at around 5000 hours of use.

Yes the price is up on them a bit, but I would rather spend the money and have it last for a while, getting the job done, instead of throwing them away every couple of months like a Sears, Cub Cadet, or a John Deere.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Robert any chance you can convince the folks in the ivory towers to launch a Honda Mower in the 25"-30" class to compete with the 30" Toro Timemaster? Right now, the only Honda powered machine I could find in the 25"-30" class is made by YBravo (Model is the YBravo 25), Not cheap at $1,700 with Honda Engine or $1,400 with Kawasaki Engine
> 
> Agree 100% My dad bought a Timemaster 2 yrs ago. The size is great, and the the self pace is good. Only problem is the Briggs 190cc is severely underpowerd for a 30 inch mower, seems to be a common complaint. Also the fact that a $1000.00 mower does not have a fuel shut is crazy. Even my 1987 Hr214 has one.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I bought a Honda walk behind last year (not the commercial one, but I would have preferred it). What I like about it is rear wheel drive and variable speed ONCE you get used to holding your palm against that paddle doodad. I bought a used Toro two years before and it had one speed essentially - RUN! Front wheel drive and small wheels as well so on my terrain it looked like a drunk mowed the lawn. I'm still keeping the Snapper I've had for ten years and put a new Briggs on from Small Engine Wearhouse as a backup. I like a drive system that you can see and replace parts on cheaply.

If you bag with the Honda the machine and stop to dump it takes several pulls to restart warm. That shouldn't be. The blade on the Honda makes a really nice cut.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's only the first round. Someone had to get stuck beating Ryobi.


second round


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Honda beat Ryobi in the first round and now we're voting in the second round for them to hopefully beat Ferris. Silly you


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hopefully I can see so I can vote in round three


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Dropped 600 bucks on the top of the line TORO 12 years ago it only has 116 hours on it. it will be the last 1. I ever own.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There's something nice about having that kind of confidence. I like buying things built to last vs the "disposable" stuff that seems so common.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Coby...Love your posts - good information in them...but I have a hard time hearing someone say a Honda lawn mower is too expensive after buying a new Yamaha snowblower...unless you think they're no good.


----------



## Bigal26 (Sep 29, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Freezn said:
> 
> 
> > Robert any chance you can convince the folks in the ivory towers to launch a Honda Mower in the 25"-30" class to compete with the 30" Toro Timemaster? Right now, the only Honda powered machine I could find in the 25"-30" class is made by YBravo (Model is the YBravo 25), Not cheap at $1,700 with Honda Engine or $1,400 with Kawasaki Engine
> ...


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I paid $600 for a Honda hrx217vka. I love it. It mulches like nothing I've ever owned before, really pulverizing the clippings. My lawn looked great last year. In fact it looked the best its ever looked. I attribute that to the Honda. That being said, I did have an issue with the autochoke that was fixed under warranty. Hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I paid 700 for the HRX217HXA eight years ago and it was worth every penny. I expect it to use it another ten years and then give it to a relative to use for another ten or more years. Mulches great, plenty of power, starts on first pull, runs quieter than most mowers.
I paid 100 for a slightly used HR215k1HMA two years ago from my elderly neighbors who could not mow any longer. It cost them 900 new and arguably was the best residential mower Honda made. I had to clean the carb, but that is one sweet mower that should be mowing lawns long after I have left this world. Commercial grade hydro tranny and engine in it. Very solid deck, and of course starts up on the first pull. I use it to mow my father's lawn. Looks and runs like new. They do not make anything that good today for residential use at any price IMO. Love it!!


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

If Honda made a model with swivel front wheels I would have bought one, they don't so I own an Ariens, absolutely love it. But the HRX2175HZC sure is a nice piece of kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda made it to the "Sawgrass 16!" Time to vote for Round 3:

*http://tinyurl.com/qcmcpky

*


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

clamdigger said:


> If Honda made a model with swivel front wheels I would have bought one, they don't so I own an Ariens, absolutely love it. But the HRX2175HZC sure is a nice piece of kit.


They used to make a swivel wheeled mower. It was called the HRZ216 and was ind of short lived.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm kinda stymied here. Some of those brands only make riders, and others only make pushers. I'm not sure that some of the comparisons are true apples to apples. 

That said, I'm still playing, but it does seem a bit off kilter.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> They used to make a swivel wheeled mower. It was called the HRZ216 and was ind of short lived.


Quite true. Dealers requested a walk-behind with swivel wheels. It was not a good seller, but worked just fine. You could lock the front wheels or let them swivel independently:










Not sure if this model was ever offered in Canada...


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Votes locked and loaded


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Robert. Would that model have been hydrostatic drive? If that was available when I was looking I'd have bought it! I do like my Ariens but my dads old Honda just really impresses me with its build quality.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The HRZ216 had a three speed transmission and it seems they were sold from 2003 to 2006. You can watch for the front swivel wheel set up and ad them to the deck of an HRR216 deck. I built a Frankenmower from parts of several different Honda mowers, including the swivels from and HRZ. Here's the thread I did on it on MLF. Go all the way to the end for photos of it with the swivels.

Franken Mower Sr. - Lawn Mower Forums : Lawnmower Reviews, Repair, Pricing and Discussion Forum


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

bwdbrn1 are you still using the "Frankenmower"? That was a very factory looking build, I like it. Not sure why people would want to convert to fixed wheels, I love the manuverability of the castors. My lawn is not the type where I would be concerned about perfectly strait lines, its more or less an acre of sand and ants , very hard on blades.
Wow, talking about lawn mowing with 6 ft of snow outside, I'll be kicking myself about this come August.


----------

